# WTF mate, pro-forms are stealing?



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok. I'm going to be blunt with this. Your boss is stupid. You're supposed to use pro-forms to buy directly from the company, especially if you got it straight from the company.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Ok. I'm going to be blunt with this. Your boss is stupid. You're supposed to use pro-forms to buy directly from the company, especially if you got it straight from the company.


thats EXACTLY what im saying. He said i was stealing from OUR company and i kept asking him "if im getting it straight from atomic how does it have ANYTHING to do with our company" and he couldnt answer me and just kept getting pissed. Then he started asking me who the rep was and when i was like "well, if something was done wrong im not getting anyone in trouble by throwing the name of the person out" he got even more pissed, and finally i just had to walk away because the last thing i need is to just lose it because some idiot is yelling at me for NO reason.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Would it be a stupid question to ask what a "pro-form" is?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

crustyjuggler said:


> Would it be a stupid question to ask what a "pro-form" is?


its a form that board reps give shop guys to get boards super cheap from the company. 

Posting prices is a HUGE nono.
-boarderaholic


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow!!! .. you suck! 

-edited by boarderaholic


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

crustyjuggler said:


> Would it be a stupid question to ask what a "pro-form" is?


It's how us board shop employees get sweet deals. Each company usually has one and you can get stuff at really good prices.

I will throw my input in as I work at a shop with a similar policy. Your boss definetley sounds irrational (as you will find a lot with managers at sports shops) and the reason he is getting pissed is that shops don't want you getting hired, ordering a board, and then not showing up for work. Like I said we have a similar policy but it is very loosely enforced when it comes to pro-deals. The exact opposite thing from what your manager is arguing is avoided because you BOUGHT the board and the company was happy to sell it to you. You will ride it and give your customers feedback about the board. This is usually something companies love and the reason pro-deals exist but I guess your manager just doesn't want sales or knowledgeable employees. :dunno:

edit: You may want to watch posting prices on here. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

crustyjuggler said:


> Wow!!! .. you suck!


judging by your avatar you got the same board? have you riden it yet? I just got it in the other day and am taking it up on tues to go ride


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice to know they have at least a 150% mark-up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> judging by your avatar you got the same board? have you riden it yet? I just got it in the other day and am taking it up on tues to go ride


Nope.. still dry as a bone up in Washington.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Nice to know they have at least a 150% mark-up.


what boards dont?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

Grimdog said:


> Nice to know they have at least a 150% mark-up.


Or they could be selling them at a loss for advertising.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

I would imagine that the $180 is more along the lines of a cost+10% deal. So say cost is in the 160-165 dollar range. Retailing them at $479 would be about a 200% markup. 

So thats how people get rich, eh?


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

crustyjuggler said:


> So thats how people get rich, eh?


Yeah when I think of people who sell snowboards, I think of millionaires :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

maybe the boss has ptsd or taking too many steroids...on opening day you should call the boss and tell him you are are going to the hill to ride that new pro-form board


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> maybe the boss has ptsd or taking too many steroids...on opening day you should call the boss and tell him you are are going to the hill to ride that new pro-form board


im taking it on tues


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

im also taking the pro form in today so he can show me where this supposed "store managers signature" box is:dunno:


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

wrathfuldeity said:


> maybe the boss has ptsd or taking too many steroids...


He could also be taking those ephedrine pills I'm taking...if so....WATCH OUT!!!! Muahahahaha!!!!!! :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Yes I'm sure Jake Carpenter is just barely making ends meet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

i think he just wants to keep those deals to himself (his family/firends) or somehting and thats why he was pissed.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen 2 different schools of thought on the pro-form deal. I've had shop owners and friends that work at shops even let me order from them because we're tight and I've seen others get in a lot of trouble for not clearing with the manager. It's stupid if the manager is being an a-hole but sometimes that's just how it is. I don't know why anyone is surprised by the mark up, I didn't even see the listing but having bought from one I know. When I used to sell car stereos and accessories you should have seen the markups on that. I used to be able to get and this is like 8yrs ago, an in dash Alpine TV/DVD for like $400 and they sell for like $1,600. That's how companies make $.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Let's not forget, Pro forms are almost always *below* cost. So the shop employee actually gets the product for less than what the shop pays. Almost any retail shop in the world runs on a 40 margin. Most $500 boards cost your retailer about $350. Then they have to pay for the retail space, lights, water, employees, insurance, and tons of other bs. It's actually a slim margin, in the US. Go to other countries and you've got import fees, and that sort of crap to deal with. 
So for one, don't think you are getting ripped off. Without the mark up you'd have to deal with the factory direct. Sounds great until you have a problem and no where to take it too. Think about it.

stunterguy, your shop manager is fucked in the head. You were given that pro form by the rep. None of his fucking business. The only thing I can say is you should have had it shipped to your home addy. I've worked at shops where they keep a file of proforms and you had to be an employee for something like 30 or 60 days. If the rep gave you one, you were fine. You are facing another problem in the retail industry, a complete lack of communication as to what and when the benefits are. So many run it half assed and then say it's your fault when you don't follow a policy that has never been explained to you? Lame. I would seriously look for other employment. Retailers are going to be hiring big time for the Holidays. You could give them two weeks notice right when they are in crunch time and stick it to them. I would let them know it's because that manager was a douchebag and you feel uncomfortable working with him.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

the craziest thing is that you were buying a stomp pad?!?!?!?!?! who uses those?


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

I am putting one on my skatebanana after riding last night. That thing is like riding a bike on a frozen pond.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: well tempers flared the other night and I ended up getting into a fight with my boss, but on the good side i DID get it shipped to my house so i took my new board up to a 3 day mini vaca to keystone to ride my new deck:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> :thumbsup: well tempers flared the other night and I ended up getting into a fight with my boss, but on the good side i DID get it shipped to my house so i took my new board up to a 3 day mini vaca to keystone to ride my new deck:thumbsup:



Just tell your ass hat manager to get at parade rest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

5 knuckle shufl said:


> Just tell your ass hat manager to get at parade rest.


lol i wish it was that simple. hes not my manager anymore though....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

Did you get the manager job?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

stunterguy said:


> :thumbsup: well tempers flared the other night and I ended up getting into a fight with my boss, but on the good side i DID get it shipped to my house so i took my new board up to a 3 day mini vaca to keystone to ride my new deck:thumbsup:


How did you like the new stick? Like butta?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

crustyjuggler said:


> How did you like the new stick? Like butta?


amazing board. i used it three straight days up at keystone. REAL responsive, very smooth ride. you wont be dissapointed


----------

